# Smithwicks Ale



## ozdevil (17/5/12)

Gday All

Not sure wether this is the right board for this, as i havent been on this site for a few years now for 1 reason or another.

however i am having trouble finding this beer

its an Smithwicks ale brewed in ireland

i am just wondering if you gents or ladies have come across this and where i could possibly find it

i have tried a few places online but have come up with anything and have tried alot of places around Melbourne for it


any help would be apprecieted

thanks in advance 

ozdevil


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/12)

Smithwicks ( smithucks ) is the same as Kilkenny AFAIK, and whilst it is sold under that name in Ireland, due to the problems with pronouncing the name internationally, the Kilkenny brand was created instead for the export market. 

Grab a four pack of Kilkenny with the widget and you've nailed it :icon_cheers:


----------



## cam89brewer (17/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Smithwicks ( smithucks ) is the same as Kilkenny AFAIK, and whilst it is sold under that name in Ireland, due to the problems with pronouncing the name internationally, the Kilkenny brand was created instead for the export market.
> 
> Grab a four pack of Kilkenny with the widget and you've nailed it :icon_cheers:



Interesting. Another one for the memory bank. :icon_cheers:


----------



## np1962 (17/5/12)

lynchman said:


> i dont think so, the killkenny cans don't tste one bit like smithwicks..


Agreed, same brewery, different beer.


----------



## Bribie G (17/5/12)

NigeP62 said:


> Agreed, same brewery, different beer.



Where did you get that quote from nige? Not on this thread.

However since Kilkenny is the brewery's offering in Australia I would guess that they aren't going to let in the "real" version unless it's a grey import. Wouldn't fancy the chances.


----------



## Brewman_ (17/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Smithwicks ( smithucks ) is the same as Kilkenny AFAIK, and whilst it is sold under that name in Ireland, due to the problems with pronouncing the name internationally, the Kilkenny brand was created instead for the export market.
> 
> Grab a four pack of Kilkenny with the widget and you've nailed it :icon_cheers:




Well Bribie you ay be correct,

But I recall drinking both of these in Ireland off different taps and locals asking for the specifically. I recall the Sithwicks being a lighter bodied beer than the Killkeny. 
Fear


----------



## np1962 (17/5/12)

Bribie G said:


> Where did you get that quote from nige? Not on this thread.
> 
> However since Kilkenny is the brewery's offering in Australia I would guess that they aren't going to let in the "real" version unless it's a grey import. Wouldn't fancy the chances.


By the time I replied he'd deleted his post.


----------



## Brewman_ (17/5/12)

On The OP, 

Sorry ozdevil, I have never seen it anywhere in Sydney or Newcastle or down you way for that point.

Fear


----------



## Muggus (17/5/12)

Recall this beer being available in Northern Ireland, NOT off nitro keg....so it was different to Kilkenny in that regard. 

Never seen it down here at all. Seemed as common as dogs bollocks in Belfast and Northern Ireland in general.


----------



## Brewman_ (17/5/12)

Muggus said:


> Recall this beer being available in Northern Ireland, NOT off nitro keg....so it was different to Kilkenny in that regard.
> 
> Never seen it down here at all. Seemed as common as dogs bollocks in Belfast and Northern Ireland in general.




Hey uggus, this beer was definitely available in the south of Ireland, and was popular.

But then there was..... Guinness


Fear


----------



## Philthy79 (17/5/12)

Muggus said:


> NOT off nitro keg....so it was different to Kilkenny in that regard.




Indeed. Never on Nitro. I lived in Mayo/Galway for a few years and the cousin was down in Tipperary - he used to bring a carton of pint bottles up with him when ever he came up - they were delicious... and the same whenever I went down to Tipp; none of the locals (in his local anyway) drank it off tap - even though it was available, they would all drink the pint bottles/700 ml

To the OP; I continually look for it in places like the International Beer shop, but to no avail. With the amount of Irish in Oz now, Im surprised it hasn't made its way over.

....and the 'W' is silent when pronouncing....


----------



## Muggus (18/5/12)

fear_n_loath said:


> Hey uggus, this beer was definitely available in the south of Ireland, and was popular.
> 
> But then there was..... Guinness
> 
> ...


Must've missed it down south. 
Just seemed to be EVERYWHERE up north....turned into a good staple beer actually.


----------



## lukiep8 (18/5/12)

None of the Smithwicks branded beers are imported into Australia.


----------



## Snowdog (19/5/12)

Smith-icks ... doesn't taste anything like the Kilkenny shit they serve here at bars. If Kilkenny is like the Guinness here, then it's extract brewed with local water by CUB?
Enjoyed some pints of Smith-icks when I was in Seattle last November. The Terrible Beauty pubs has it imported from Ireland. Good Brew Smith-icks!


----------



## np1962 (19/5/12)

Smithwicks is part of the Diaggeo stable so a call to them would get a definitive answer on availability.


----------

